# Startinmg A Planted Tank



## jalbrecht45 (Jan 8, 2012)

i am new to planted aquariums and i have a few questions. I have a 55 gallon tank with a 40 watt light. This light is long and has 2 bulbs that each go half the distance of the casing.(two bulbs total) i am not sure if each bulb is a 40 watt bulb or not. i would post a picture but i am not really much of a computer guy and i dont know how. for the types of plants i am looking for some type of grass or moss that will just provide ground cover and maybe some taller plants as well. I do have medium size gravel and i know the smaller is better. as for fish i have 4 rosy red minnow that range from 1-3 inches. I also have 3 rbp that are about the size of a nickel and 1 pleco about 4-5 inches. any tips or advice will be appreciated. thanks


----------

